# Follow up on lighted nocks and mechanical broad head use in Oregon.



## viperzulu (Mar 14, 2010)

I’d like to start off by saying this article is a little long and I apologize for any inconvenience. And that what is in this article is only My experience with the listed topics so far.
Okay, so I called Oregon State Fish and Game Dept. and asked them the same questions I asked of Washington’s Fish and Game. #1Why can’t we use lighted nocks and #2 why can’t we use Mechanical Broad Heads.
The person I spoke with at Oregon holds the title of “Game Program Manager” he told me that last September there was a regulation proposal for both lighted nocks and mechanical BH, according to him the first topic, LN(lighted nocks) had brought with it a long drawn out discussion. He stated that a large number of “archery clubs” from across the state has been opposed to this because of two things, one is that pope and young rules “DO” state that,
A hunting arrow shall have the following characteristics:
1. It shall be a projectile at least 20 inches overall length. The length of the arrow shall be measured from the rearward point of the nock to the tip of the broadhead.
2. Fletching shall be attached to the aft end.
3. A broadhead shall be mounted on the fore end.
4. The arrow shall weigh no less than 300 grains with the broadhead attached.
B. Exclusions:
1. No electronic or battery-powered devices shall be attached to the arrow.
2. No poison, drug, or explosives shall be attached to the arrow.
This is taken right out of their rule booklet, and he also stated that many of the people also showed concern about hunters using the nocks to “RAINBOW IN” their shots during low light conditions, now I say B.S. on this part of it because how many of you out there think that a deer or “Any” animal will stand around long enough during hunting season to let this action take place? Sometimes it’s hard enough to draw your bow let alone have the animal hang out while you fling a couple of arrows at 300fps at it.
Second question asked was about MBH(Mechanical Broadheads) Why can’t we use them? Again, he stated that it was because of pope and young rules, now here is their rules pertaining to BH use,
III. Hunting Broadhead A. The broadhead for big game shall meet the following requirements:
1. Possess two or more sharp cutting edges, fixed or movable (does this word mean MECHANICAL), that can be sharpened and/or replaced.
2. Be at least 7/8 inches wide at the widest point of the sharp cutting edges.
3. Weigh no less than 70 grains.
Plus he said that they also showed concern and did testing on penetration of MBH, and that the test showed penetration “WAS” not enough for some larger game such as elk.
Now as I stated before I would like to hear from other Oregon hunters and their opinion on these two topics and I was also wondering where a person could start to try and change the ruling on BOTH issues, because according to what he stated the rules DO NOT STATE that mechanicals are VOID as he said to me, and lighted nocks actually help you locate your arrow and help you see “WHERE” you hit the animal. The reason I HUNT IS MAINLY TO PUT FOOD ON THE TABLE FOR MY FAMILY AND NOT FOR “RECORD BOOKS”, if the kill comes with a nice rack then that is just a nice rack I could care less.
I might be *****ing but I feel it is my right to use a tool to the best of its abilities to make an ethical and humane kill for the substance that will be provided by the animal and to be able to retrieve my “FOOD” as quickly as possible.
Again, thanks for listening and thanks for the feedback.
Best wishes to all of you this hunting season.


----------

